# Brandungsangeln Dänemark in direkter Hausnähe!!!



## MFT-Ralf (16. März 2004)

Moin,Moin,

wir(2Pers) möchten vom 28.04.-02.05. zum Brandung/Meerforellenangeln nach Dänemark.

Hat jemand gute Tipps über Ferienhäuser in unmittelbarer Strandnähe/Angelmöglichkeit.

Mit unmittelbarer Strandnähe ist eine Entfernung von bis zu max.
100 Metern gemeint.

Eine Bootsvermietung in der Nähe wäre auch nicht schlecht.

So, nun werde ich die nächsten 800 Seiten von dänischen Ferienhaus-Katalogen in Angriff nehmen.

;+


----------



## Nordwind97 (16. März 2004)

Auf der Insel Alsen,ich meine das heisst Fynshav Campingplätze,Ferienhäuser und Bootsvermietung alles an einen Ort ,super Angelrevier alles von dort schnell erreichbar.Meerforellenspots in der Nähe wären:Gammelpöl,Fladbeak,Nörreskov,Kegnaesdamm,Mommarkstrand,kann man auch gut Brandungsangeln machen,aber bitte Rücksicht nehmen!!!
Über Preise kann ich dir leider keine Auskunft geben,aber ich habe das damals in der Angelwoche oder im Blinker auf den Werbeseiten gelesen,vieleicht findest du es da.
Schönen Urlaub und viel FischWünscht euch......


----------



## MFT-Ralf (16. März 2004)

Hallo Nordwind,

vielen Dank für Deine prompte Antwort.
Die Insel Als ist bei mir auch schon im Kopf rumgegeistert.
Werde mich gleich auf die Suche machen und anschließend Bericht erstatten.

Gruß
jonas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. März 2004)

Wie wäre es mit Langeland, Spodsbjerg. Da werden eine Menge Häuser vermietet zb. über Novasol und im Yachthafen gibs bei verschiedenen Vermietern eine Menge Boote in allen Preisklassen.


----------



## Ramon (16. März 2004)

Ich bin zu selben Zeit auf Als. Fynshav, Mommark, Osterby und Sonderby sind auch Stellen wo man gut Brandungsangeln kann. In Osterby war ich mal in einem Haus das nur 75 m vom Strand entfernt liegt und Sonderby ist direckt daneben dort kann man auch Boote mieten.

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. März 2004)

Hallo Jonas,

willkommen im Board !hier gibt es ein Haus auf langeland direkt am Wasser - ist aber wahrscheinlich schon ausgebucht.


----------

